

Ask HN: List of Passive Income App Ideas - realrocker

Folks here seem to release useful paid software every other day.They are boring(often) but make money. Another salient feature: they do one thing right. Example:An Invoice generation app. I want to make one too, but don&#x27;t know where to start. What run-of-mill apps would businesses&#x2F;individuals pay small amounts of money for?
======
brassmonkey
Resume maker with print quality output. LinkedIn integration would be helpful.
Include a variety of nicely designed typographic templates. I'de pay a buck
for a resume that self-updates as I update LinkedIn.

